# iphone 30 pin connector vs 3.5mm jack



## Pyr0Blaz3

Hey guys.  
   
  Could anyone tell me if there is an audible difference between using these outputs on the iphone as a connection to an amplifier?


----------



## Chris_Himself

It'll bypass the internal amp and you'll get a line-out signal which isn't amplified through the ipod. You'll get a cleaner signal, still not the best, but it's much better.
   
  Also yes, it's pretty audible. Hope that answers everything!


----------



## Pyr0Blaz3

So, what you're saying is that the LOD is better than the 3.5mm jack yes?


----------



## mark2410

yes


----------



## magullo

Sorry for the silly question: do I need an Amp to play LOD signal? Something like E11 might do the work?
  Thanks


----------



## Chris_Himself

Yeah for the most part, you need something that is powered, for example those silly dock/speaker things are powered. E11 will do the job just fine!


----------



## Pyr0Blaz3

You don't NEED an amp.  It just sounds better with an amp


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





pyr0blaz3 said:


> You don't NEED an amp.  It just sounds better with an amp


 


  Correct me if I'm wrong - but if you're using a LOD, you're bypassing the iPod amp through the headphone out, so you'd need to feed the analogue signal from the iPod DAC to some form of amplification to actually hear it .....
   
  So yeah - using a LOD, you do NEED an amp - whether it be portable, or powered speakers etc.


----------



## magullo

Thanks, probably I should've said "Do I nead a DAC?". But as far as I can read, output through LOD bypasses only the amp part, not the DAC part.


----------



## Pyr0Blaz3

Like chris himself said, u just need something powered...So, from an lod, u definitely need a dac.  U do not need an amplifier. An amplifier is only needed to drive high impedance headphones but it also does help low impedance headphones in terms of sound quality and volume


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





pyr0blaz3 said:


> Like chris himself said, u just need something powered...So, from an lod, u definitely need a dac.  U do not need an amplifier. An amplifier is only needed to drive high impedance headphones but it also does help low impedance headphones in terms of sound quality and volume


 


  No - you are *completely wrong*.  Unless you are using something that completely bypasses the iPod DAC via the LOD (eg something similar to the Algorythm Solo), then you need an AMP - not a DAC.
   
  Using a LOD - you are still using the iPod DAC (digital analogue converter) but then need something to amplify the sound so you can hear it.  So then you need an amp, or powered speakers etc.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Let me be clear, I should have checked my head-fi subs a little earlier to spare you from any confusion, sorry about that!
   
  An LOD generates a sound signal which is audible, but is at a fixed low volume to spare you from the horrendous crap of an internal amp, now I don't believe it COMPLETELY bypasses it (hence the existence of the iMod) but it's much better.. You need to boost that signal either by plugging that into the input of either a receiver, powered speakers (ones that are plugged into a wall or battery operated) or a headphone amp. It will not put out any volume that is useable for headphones.
   
  Ipod > LOD > amp > cans > head
  Ipod > LOD > receiver> cans > head
  Ipod > LOD > speakers
  Ipod > LOD > speakers > headphone jack to cans > head
   
  All of those work and should sound better than what just the headphone output!
   
  For example my choir teacher in high school used to notice that the headphone out sounded like poo so he connected his ipod dock to the receiver over speakers instead of just a simple 3.5mm from the headphone jack to RCA's and it sounded much better that day!
   
  This was before I was in head-fi so I just thought it was magic or something.

 A DAC takes a digital signal, which is more or less just raw data before it's even become sound, think of it like you actively transferring the song file into a little machine that cranks out actual unamped audio signals, the signals then need to be amplified, either by an internal circuit or an amp to produce audible sound. Most DAC's have an amp, a lot don't. This bypasses your internal soundcard of whatever the USB/optical is plugged into.
   
  computer/ipad > DAC > amp/internal amp > cans > head
   
  Hope this clears stuff up!


----------



## mark2410

actually.....
   
   
  what you need os something to moderate volume an the line out is a fixed level and probably too loud for earphones anyway, you can get a away with using a variable resistor in there (in line volume controller) and that should work just fine


----------



## head-fi noob

So i stumbled on this forum while researching a solution for my son's iPod Touch.  He managed to break/bend one of the pins in his headphone plug on the touch so that the sound only comes out one side of the headphones.  The Apple Store said they can't fix it but suggested I look for a 30pin to 3.5mm connection.  I've found lots that go 30pin to 3.5mm male which I thought would work since he has Beats Studios which can accept the 3.5mm male plug but wouldn't work for normal earbuds without a male/male adapter.  I've been able to find one 30 pin to 3.5mm female but I can only find it direct from the manufacturer who will sell in lots of 100 - i dont think i need that many. 
  Anyways, from what a read above, the 30pin to 3.5mm won't work because i'm getting an un-amplified signal with the 30 pin.  Is that true?  I know the Beats Studios need batteries, are they amplified by chance?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Chris_Himself

The apple store is the worst place to deal with if you don't have a problem that is blindingly obviously a defective product.
   
  What you do is call apple, have them just mail you an RMA box. When I used to purchase apple products, I would only get my problems fixed. The RMA people on the phone are much nicer to deal with than the retail location. I feel that half the reason the retail locations exist is to prevent any unnecessary losses.
   
  You can't really run a headphone out of the thing at the bottom. Just get your problem fixed and apple will sort you out.


----------



## scootermafia

The problem with the dock connector is that it has a fixed, loud signal.  You would have to use a headphone amp with it to control the volume.  Apple Store plus "aw man, it just quit working on its own" = new phone.


----------

